

"Wikipedia of maps" open sources Atlanta map data - cubedice
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8305924.stm

======
cousin_it
OpenStreetMap is my favorite community project in the world. Truly open map
data is a huge deal, given how many companies are making money from the stuff.
Long ago when I started OpenPhotoVR I'd dreamt of eventually integrating it
with OSM, too bad it never gained enough momentum.

~~~
Mark_B
Agreed. Also, adjusting street positions is somehow very addictive.

------
secret
The article reminded me of:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Exactitude_in_Science>

------
adrianb
Wikipedia of maps is called Wikimapia.

~~~
pieter
I don't see how. The maps used by OpenStreetMap are under a free license,
Wikimapia is just proprietary (Google) maps with a bit of user data on top.
It's like comparing Wikipedia to Encyclopedia Brittanica with user comments.

~~~
ynniv
But wikimapia has _wiki_ in the name!

Seriously tho, few people realize that wikimapia data is © wikimapia and you
are not permitted to create derivative works except for "personal or
educational" use.

